# Sports Channel Mirrors Gone by 2/13/08?



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

2 HD CHANNELS THAT APPEAR TO BE MIRRORS GONE BY 2/13/08 according to the program guide. I live in south florida and channels 372&373 are sun hd & florida HD sports channels. i've always had these 2 channels mirrored at 422&423 but by 2/13 they'll be removed from 372&373. could this mean anything at all on what might be programming changes in HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just looks to me like they are planning on changing how they are numbering channels perhaps.

Right now those RSNs, along with others, are uplinked with a channel number AND have a mapdown equivalent to the SD channel and you can choose where to see them.

The banner message I see in my guide implies to me that next week they will force the mapdown and you will no longer be able to tune to the odd channel number.

This actually makes sense... though I do not know immediately what this means (if anything) in regards to new HD channels.

More than likely this is an opportunity to free up channel numbers (not the same as freeing bandwidth) and could lead to some restructuring of other things.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

rey_1178 said:


> 2 HD CHANNELS THAT APPEAR TO BE MIRRORS GONE BY 2/13/08 according to the program guide. I live in south florida and channels 372&373 are sun hd & florida HD sports channels. i've always had these 2 channels mirrored at 422&423 but by 2/13 they'll be removed from 372&373. could this mean anything at all on what might be programming changes in HD?


I have the same message on SNY HD, the rsn for the NYC dma.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All of the channels have the 2/13 message.

Kinda glad that they are doing this to open up the wasted numbers in the 300's, but it does make the 400's cluttered with "no content" channels.

Of course seeing a date of 2/13 for this change makes me wonder if they are giving us a week's notice or we'll have to wait another week for the other changes (new channels).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> All of the channels have the 2/13 message.
> 
> Kinda glad that they are doing this to open up the wasted numbers in the 300's, but it does make the 400's cluttered with "no content" channels.
> 
> Of course seeing a date of 2/13 for this change makes me wonder if they are giving us a week's notice or we'll have to wait another week for the other changes (new channels).


The message is clear that the HD channels are moving, sd will not be affected.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I think this is a very good indication that new HD is on the way and soon.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

booger said:


> I think this is a very good indication that new HD is on the way and soon.


New Hd Soon? Doubt it.

Fox Sports Pittsburgh HD 2/13 on 428 exclusively


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

LinkNuc said:


> New Hd Soon? Doubt it.
> 
> Fox Sports Pittsburgh HD 2/13 on 428 exclusively


5 New channels on the way.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

booger said:


> 5 New channels on the way.


Maybe 7. Remember usa and scifi were already assigned uplinks.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish wants to free up the numbers in the 3xx area so they are moving the HD RSN's to the 5xxx range.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

No, DISH wants to keep us guessing! (-:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I never liked having the HD RSNs in that range anyways ... and having "5409 = 409 in HD" numbering is better than what they are doing for the next week.

I expect that they will put the Voom package and other new movie/entertainment channels in the high 300's. I suspect that the 280's/290's were cleared for similar reasons.

Before one gets excited about what MAY come look at what DISH is missing (no, I don't need a list) and see where it would fit. The current movie channel packages turning HD would simply map down to current 300 series numbers. In order to need new numbers one needs new channels ... not just upconvert versions.

There are not too many channels out there that are not uplinked in SD already. That's why I'm leaning toward Voom. They are channels that exist but are burried in the 9400's away from the rest of the genre.

DISH needs to look forward to a future where HD channels are normal and not extra. Part of that is doing like they did with NHL HD and putting HD channels in the normal ranges.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

exactly james. i don't understand why they repeat these rsn's and all it does is create clutter on the guide. :eek2:


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wednesday 2/13 could be the day in which everyone's wishes come true. More HD channels!!? 

I say this because i noticed that, on the guide, Altitude SportsHD "Effective 2/13 watch ALTUD HD on channel 410, next to your standard definition channel. Please remember to change your timers."

Maybe it is indeed just Dish changing around channels but it could also mean that they are making room for more HD!!

Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No. Sorry. 

Dish is just getting rid of a channel slot that is causing a lot of calls from people wondering why their HD RSN channel isn't working. Since most, if not all of them are part-time channels, by moving it to the "mapped" number only, they are getting rid of the offending channel.

The way it would work is when you punch in channel 410, the receiver would pick up the HD channel if it's there. Otherwise it would default to the SD channel. This way, unless you use the channel up/down button in the guide, you never see a "Dish HD" logo.

This is completely unrelated to anything esle going on. The channels are moving channel number. They are not freeing up any bandwidth or anything else.

Of course something COULD happen with the other 7 HD channel in the wings not available to subscribers right now, but it would be completely unrelated!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I have two cents:


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

Like i said, could be the day. Atleast there is a date involved in which changes are being made. I just wanted to share my optimism on the subject of new HD channels. *You don't see much of that in this Dish forum!! * Take it for what its worth.

*AND REMEMBER. IF 2/13 IS THE DAY, YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!!!*


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Like I said in the last statement of my first post:


> Of course something COULD happen with the other 7 HD channel in the wings not available to subscribers right now, but it would be completely unrelated!


I want the new channels as much as the next guy (especially SciFi), but putting a date on it that is completely unrelated to anything else is misleading.

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Presence said:


> I have two cents:


Well then, spend them!


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> but putting a date on it that is completely unrelated to anything else is misleading.
> 
> Tony


Misleading? Dude, whats with the hostility? I'm just sharing what i've seen. :nono2: 
Its the first time that a DATE has even been mentioned in any of the forum threads.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not to be misleading, but, I think they are going to show their love on Valentine's Day.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There is no hostility here. I am only stating what is. The reason for the move of the channels (apparently all the HD RSNs) has nothing to do with anything having to do with freeing up bandwidth for anything. Really.

No hostility. No anger. No raving. Just pointing out a fact. Honestly.

There is a date for the 300 range of HD RSNs to disappear. Linking them to any other HD activity is misleading. Really. No hostility. Just a fact.

Again, something else COULD happen on the HD front. But the date given on the HD RSN's 300 range removal has NOTHING to do with it.

See ya
Tony


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

pilot305 said:


> Misleading? Dude, whats with the hostility? I'm just sharing what i've seen. :nono2:
> Its the first time that a DATE has even been mentioned in any of the forum threads.


Sorry. I don't sense hostility here. I sense realism.

Dates have been tossed around and speculation has turned to God-knows-what. Optimism has turned to rancor.

There's a palpable amount of distaste in this forum about the inability/reluctance on E*'s part when it comes to adding "HD" channels.

One of our compatriots, I cannot recall whom... has a rather appropriate note in his/her signaure: "A release is not a release until it's released."

If you are right about the 2/13 thingy... good for you. If you are wrong, I hope you accept your inaccuracy with gravitas.


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

bartendress said:


> If you are wrong, I hope you accept your inaccuracy with gravitas.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, i'll admit that i'm "inaccurate"!! Trust me, it wouldn't be the first time. I'll live through it!. But if i'm right, you'll buy me a drink "on the house" Bartendress? 

Just trying to find the silver lining in things and give a little hope to the fans of HD! :sure:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> There is no hostility here. I am only stating what is. The reason for the move of the channels (apparently all the HD RSNs) has nothing to do with anything having to do with freeing up bandwidth for anything. Really.
> 
> No hostility. No anger. No raving. Just pointing out a fact. Honestly.
> 
> ...


but you actually can't be sure either that it doesn't have to do with other changes. correct? so, let others express their opinions too thats all


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, 2/13 could be "the day" for new HD. So could 2/11 or 2/14 ... or 2009.

They will come when they come. 

2/13 _IS_ the day for the HD RSNs to leave the high 300's for an even higher numbering system. The only thing for sure is that existing available channels are being moved around. Numbering space is being cleared that is not needed for new HD but is MOST LIKELY to be used (if used at all) for more existing HD mapdowns.

Perhaps DISH will tie that in with the release of some or all of the seven channels being discussed. Perhaps there will be more than seven channels or some other channel will appear instead of the "expected" ones.

All we know for sure is that the RSN's HD numbers are changing. The rest ... well I can remain optimistic but I'm not picking a date!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

you are all right about this. what happens, happens. :grin:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

rey_1178 said:


> but you actually can't be sure either that it doesn't have to do with other changes. correct? so, let others express their opinions too thats all


Yes, I can be 100% certain that the dates listed for the move of the RSN channels has absolutely ZERO to do with any other HD channels coming to Dish. The opinion of something happening with other HD channels bacause of this move is based in false hope.

Again, I will state it one more time: Something else COULD happen on 2/13. But tying it to the RSN move is folley for reasons I have already posted.

See ya
Tony


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

pilot305 said:


> Misleading? Dude, whats with the hostility? I'm just sharing what i've seen. :nono2:
> Its the first time that a DATE has even been mentioned in any of the forum threads.


I think that's the first time I've seen someone refer to the word "misleading" as being hostile. I've seen (read) TNGTony get a little hostile about a subject near and dear to his heart and believe me, this ain't hostile.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> Yes, I can be 100% certain that the dates listed for the move of the RSN channels has absolutely ZERO to do with any other HD channels coming to Dish. The opinion of something happening with other HD channels bacause of this move is based in false hope.
> 
> Again, I will state it one more time: Something else COULD happen on 2/13. But tying it to the RSN move is folley for reasons I have already posted.
> 
> ...


again say all you want. a opinion is not a fact. if they make changes or not on this date, you,have,no,way,of,knowing. are you the president of dish? i'm done with you dude. i'm not going to waste time with people that like to argue. say all you want buddy:nono2:


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok children settle down.....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Again, I will say something COULD happen on 2/13. It seems people do not see that part. *Something could happen on 2/13 relating to HD*

Attaching that change to the dates on the RSNs is 100% incorrect and misleading. Why and how do I know this? Let's take a look at what moving these channel accomplishes:

1) It opens up a channel range in the upper 300 block.
2) It removes a set of channels that confuse some subscribers and cause calls to Dish asking why their HD RSN is "always" showing nothing but a Dish HD logo.
3) It allows a subscriber to just enter one channel number and be at the SD or HD channel depending on what is available to the subscriber at the time.

Let's see what it doesn't accomplish:
1) It does not free up any satellite bandwidth for more HD channels since the channels are already there taking up the same space. Only channel numbering is changed.
2) It does not open up a channel range that Dish is using or plans to use to add HD channels.

Will there be HD activity on Wednesday, maybe. Will it be because of ANYTHING having to do with RSNs. No. I am sure of that.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> Again, I will say something COULD happen on 2/13. It seems people do not see that part. *Something could happen on 2/13 relating to HD*
> 
> Attaching that change to the dates on the RSNs is 100% incorrect and misleading. Why and how do I know this? Let's take a look at what moving these channel accomplishes:
> 
> ...


If the plan is to use 61.5 for new HD LiLs, then I would imagine that some RSNs that are only at 129 will also be uplinked to 61.5 STO and FSN OH for the Cleveland Market, FSN South and FSN SW for the Austin and Jackson MS markets.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rey_1178 said:


> again say all you want. a opinion is not a fact. if they make changes or not on this date, you,have,no,way,of,knowing. are you the president of dish? i'm done with you dude. i'm not going to waste time with people that like to argue. say all you want buddy:nono2:


It's funny rey, but I offered the same basic opinion and you applauded me just a few posts back.

I agree 100% with TNGTony ... 2/13/08 is a date set for the HD RSN "moves" that are partially advertised in the EPG. The EPG is suggesting that one not use the 300 series numbers for timers as the numbers will be leaving on that date and that people use the 400 series HD mapdowns instead. This move is totally unrelated to whether or not the 7 apparently known channels or others will be made available.

I (like I suspect TNGTony does) _hope_ that _by coincidence_ DISH makes other changes on 2/13 or 2/14. But even _if_ new channels are turned on on Wednesday or Thursday it does not make you right and TNGTony and I wrong. It would just be a happy _coincidence_.

OK?

Now do as Buzzdar says and settle down.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Let's take a look at what moving these channel accomplishes:
> 
> 1) It opens up a channel range in the upper 300 block.
> 2) It removes a set of channels that confuse some subscribers and cause calls to Dish asking why their HD RSN is "always" showing nothing but a Dish HD logo.
> ...


I hope that E* does put HD content in the high 300's ... specifically the HD only content that doesn't currently have a mapdown. The high 300's would be a great place for Voom, Mojo and MGM HD ... which are not specifically "Premium Movie" channels like the rest of the 300's but are (or will be) available with DishHD Ultimate.

I wonder how many people forget about the existence of the HD only channels because they are not in the traditional number ranges for SD content? I'd probably watch HD News more if it were on channel 201. As it stands, I can't remember the channel number and it's easier to remember 200 or 205 that have been there for many years.



Stephen J said:


> If the plan is to use 61.5 for new HD LiLs, then I would imagine that some RSNs that are only at 129 will also be uplinked to 61.5 STO and FSN OH for the Cleveland Market, FSN South and FSN SW for the Austin and Jackson MS markets.


Mirroring RSNs between 61.5° and 129° is a separate issue to the renumbering in progress. I agree that the RSNs serving Illinois down to Texas and everything east need to be on 61.5° as well as on 129°.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All Dish has to do is remove a couple of mapped down channels and the "I WANT MY HD CHANNEL NOW" cry babies jump into action.

GET A LIFE!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Check the EPG and sure enough ch. 379 is being "moved" to ch 421, the current SD channel. This is Comcast Sports - Chicago. 379 was only activated when they broadcast something in HD, which was rarely. If this means the receiver will automatically go to the HD channel when active and the SD channel otherwise, that seems like a good idea. And I won't have to scan the guide to see if an event is in HD.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here is Detroit, It states FoxsportsHD will move to 430 2/13 for full time HD. 430 is the current location of the SD program.

Looks to me like its going full time here in det!! Wahaooooo


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No. It's not going full time. It's just moving channel numbers. Really. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Has this happened to other regionals? 

Last week the guide said programming on Comcast Chicago HD was moving from ch. 379 to ch. 429, which has been their SD channel, on 2/13. Yesterday I checked and ch 429 was just the usual SD stuff. Later, quite by accident, I found Comcast Chicago HD on ch. 5429. No, I did not misread the guide last week. I'm positive of that. 

I know some other HD regional sports channels were being moved too. Have you been able to find them?

Should note the Comcast Chicago has very limited HD programming. Ch. 379 was off air most of the time. Looks like 5429 will be too.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

BillJ said:


> Has this happened to other regionals?
> 
> Last week the guide said programming on Comcast Chicago HD was moving from ch. 379 to ch. 429, which has been their SD channel, on 2/13. Yesterday I checked and ch 429 was just the usual SD stuff. Later, quite by accident, I found Comcast Chicago HD on ch. 5429. No, I did not misread the guide last week. I'm positive of that.
> 
> ...


What Dish did was move the HD channels in the 3xx range to the 5xxx range with the last three numbers matching their sd channel number. No new HD channels were added nor was any of them turned on 24/7. That is all that happened.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep .. the "move" to 429 (in this case) was an odd way to put it. The channel moved with the mapdown staying the same. But I suppose it was easier to tell people to look for channel 429 than to explain all the dirty details.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Yep .. the "move" to 429 (in this case) was an odd way to put it. The channel moved with the mapdown staying the same. But I suppose it was easier to tell people to look for channel 429 than to explain all the dirty details.


And a dumb way. For people who have HD map down turned off, like me, they might not find the new channel number.


----------

